# International 574 & 2500B



## jonnywheels2 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a International 2500B with frontend loader and backhoe. The transmission is a hydrostat and it will not move now. When I first bought it it would move in reverse after I changed fluid and all filters. Was told charge pump maybe bad, so I split the tractor and found that charge pump internal components had been remove. Bought Used/new charge pump and now it will not move at all. Any suggestions?

Also, I have been told that the International 574 tractor are basically the same tractor as the 2500. Question is if I found a 574 tractor with a manual transmission would the hydraulics operate the backhoe and loader properly?


----------



## jsbettis (Aug 5, 2011)

I have an international 574 with a loader. It has a busted piston sleeve. Thinking about parting out. Everything else works good.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

574 GD tranny will fit, you will need to plumb steering return so it feeds any transmission options (T/a or Fwd/ Rev). then returns to MCV for IPTO and OIL cooler 
OIl cooler on hydro is larger and fed from charge pump.


----------



## rango2 (May 3, 2012)

*574 loader*



jsbettis said:


> I have an international 574 with a loader. It has a busted piston sleeve. Thinking about parting out. Everything else works good.


What are the chances you still have this loader tractor? May be interested if you do.


----------

